# How to hit those big kickers......



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. That is what Im trying not to be.. WHen I blew out my ACL i literally thought my life had ended.. My dad who used to be VERY active did the same thing and now can't even jog without being in severe pain the next day... i DO NOT want that to happen to me


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Moral of the story. Take care of your knees and other assorted joints. It's no fun when you can use them.


----------

